# What is the Best Probiotic?



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

What is the best probiotic(s) in your opinion and why?Do you guys think that if you took more than one type of probiotic it could help us ?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

acidophilus, 20 billion cultures per tablet, 2 tablets a day well away from hot drink/food. keeps me virtually stink free.


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

What do you suggest westr for those lactose intolerant?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

afaik acidophilus tablets dont have any lactose in them, its just the bacteria.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm very lactose intolerant and have had luck with florastar..so far so good..the first couple days I had lots of gas but since then I;ve been alright and I have not smelled anything in days..it has reduced the smell considerably and what smell I do have seems to be undetected by others_or maybe its in my mind that I have asmell now.
I went to two interviews and no one sniffed or held their nose or looked at me funny.


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

.


----------

